# Was ist ein Monoblock ?



## cyberghost74 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei , mir bei Mifcom einen PC zusammenzustellen, wobei , was ist dieser Monoblock ? und lohnt der Aufpreis ?


----------



## ReaCT (31. Oktober 2016)

Chipsatz und CPU-Kühlung in einem.


----------



## chaotium (31. Oktober 2016)

Naja ich kenns von EWKB, und da wird die CPU und Spannungswandler gekühlt, der Chipsatz jedoch nicht


----------



## Chimera (31. Oktober 2016)

Ein Blick bei EKWB hätte auch geholfen: EK-FB ASUS R5-E10 Monoblock RGB Edition  – EK Webshop. Ist zwar die RGB Version, aber da kannst du erkennen, um was für ne Art Kühler es sich da handelt. Gibt den einfachen Monoblock für CPU und VRMs oder dann eben den für CPU und Chipsatz (wie den verlinkten RGB): Search results for: 'monoblock'  – EK Webshop.


----------

